# Breeding for the first time...



## Laila (Jun 25, 2009)

I have some questions regarding my cat named BABY. I am sorry If i have posted this topic in the wrong section.

My cat is 5 years old and i have never breeded or mated her. Her heat season just came a few days a go so i decided to get a male cat from my friend to breed her.
The male cat just arrived last night and my problems and concerns have just begun. I will list all of them.

First of all my cat has never been around other cats... she likes staying indoors and only goes out with my supervision. She is a bit pampered by my family and has a bit of an attitude problem.

When i introduced her to the male cat named HINKO, she was a bit surprised to see another being like her at home. Well as it was late at night i only let them together for an hour but in morning i consulted my Vet and he advised me to let them be alone in room for some time. So i did leave them alone and my cat started hissing at the male cat. The male cat is pretty calm and just sleeps in one corner while she stays alert in the room. they are not getting near each other and just sleep in the two corners of the room.

I am a bit worried about my cat because the Vet told me that they might fight a bit which is daunting for me as i have never seen my cat fight with another.

At the moment i have left them alone in a room. Please advice me what should i do.

Waiting for any replies...
Laila


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It sounds like you are trying to breed two non-purebred cats. That being the case, my advice is to return the male cat to his owner and get your cat spayed.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just curious why you are trying to breed your cat? There are so many cats and kittens who need homes already. It sounds like the cats are not purebreds -- if they are, you should be working with a knowledgeable, experienced breeder instead of trying to do this on your own.

Your cat sees the male as an intruder, so naturally she is upset. I doubt that leaving them in a room together is going to remedy that. I'm surprised your vet advised you to do so, and also that he/she didn't take the opportunity to explain the long-term health benefits of spaying your cat.

I know you came here for help, but I will be very honest with you and tell you that most members here will discourage you from breeding your cat. I do hope you will reconsider.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with my colleagues. It sounds as if you love kittens. I would look into a kitten fostering program at a shelter near you. I'm sure they always need qualified people.


----------

